# Amano Shrimp with other shrimp



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

So as I watched my planted tank for amount, I noticed one of my amanos perched on a leaf chomping away at a cherry he was holding. I know that Shrimp will cannabilize if the corpse is already dead, but the cherry looked "fresh" and if he died, it must have been recent. Is it possible (from experience) the amano would eat shrimp/shrimplets?

Cheers.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

YES, extremely possible. I've seen Amanos attack live swimming fish 2-3x their size.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Everybody's gotta eat. Who could resist a tasty shrimp?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had the same situation happen to me. When I first introduced amanos into my cherry tank I saw one devouring one. Had no idea if it killed it or died of natural causes. I wouldn't be surprised if it did manage to snag one. Those amanos are aggressive feeders and much larger too.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh my, I've heard of Ghost Shrimp doing this, but not Amano. Though I do see similarities in their behaviour...well good bye Amanos  
Thanks for the input!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, that is scary. I have amanos in a tank with mostly cherries and some corries, plecos. I never seen amanos being agressive towards others, the only funny thing to watch is see them grab some waffles and "run" away with them


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

If it calms your mind I haven't seen them physically attack any cherries or eat other shrimp except for that one time. Though I don't know what happens after dark. I still have them mixed with other shrimp. 

Good luck with yours.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Really! I had no idea!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, I have them like that for more than an year and the cherries seems to finally breed well, so I guess the amanos are not really attacking or at least can't eat many. No idea. I have to probably consider moving them in another tank just in case. They "steal" food, but never seen them attack even the real slow baby plecos or corries.
Interesting. And scary.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i only see them scuffle over food, but some claim they do attack baby shrimp from time to time


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

how many amanos do you have in your tank and how big is your tank? you must be starving your amanos big time to have that kind of amano behavior...


----------



## kid4life (Oct 23, 2011)

i have both in the same tank with no problems


----------

